# Long term car park DXB



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Does anybody know the costs per day of the long term car park at terminal 3.
Just want to compare it with taxi costs as I am going for six days only.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Taxi costs? Where will you be driving from? I think it's 120 per day for 10 days or something like that. It's always cheaper to use a taxi but if you don't want that couldn't you just rent a car that can be dropped off at the airport?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't know the exact costs but was told once when I had to travel for 3 days that it would be cheaper to go by cab.

Safe travels Stew  and Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Don't know the exact costs but was told once when I had to travel for 3 days that it would be cheaper to go by cab.
> 
> Safe travels Stew  and Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!


Thanks Pam.
For the last 3 years I have always cabed it, but have never looked into parking costs.
Perhaps I will just leave things the way they are and cab it.
Merry christmas from myself and Jan.
We must catch up when we get back xx


----------

